# Toddler Sleeping



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

We'll be having our 1 1/2 yr old grandson camping with us and we're trying to figure out where he can sleep. Do they make rails that fit under the sofa if he sleeps there? We have a 27' 2003 Outback. Thanks.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

How Active is he? i.e. do you need full pack and play type setup to keep him contained, or are you just looking to keep him from falling out of bed?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

When we had little ones (well, they're still little) and to keep them from rolling out of bed, we just rolled a few towels length wise and tucked them under the outside edge. That way they would stay to the inside of the bed. Never had a problem.


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

When our kids were young, we had a pop up camper without much room. To keep our active little guy in one place, we would fold the dinette down, move the cushions to the side and place a pack-n-play on that area. We normally eat at the picnic table, so we left the pack-n-play up most of the time.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

We use a pack and play for out little guy. Keeps him safe and contained.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

For 2 years we have kept our active grandson on his couch at night by using a toddler bed rail. We just slide it under the cushions an he has stayed put so far. The first year we used a pack and play but he soon found the couch to his liking and took it over. He will be 4 this year and we still use it. We have also used a small air mattress on the floor when his parents decide to join us. He has also just pulled the couch cushions off the couch and used them on the floor of our bedroom when he gets scared or hears something that goes bump in the night. A night light is a welcome addition to have when we take our little guy. It helps keep me from stepping on the hidden hot wheel cars in the night. Enjoy and happy camping.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

maddog said:


> We use a pack and play for out little guy. Keeps him safe and contained.


This is how we handled it as well. Folded down the couch and that is where the pack n play was set up. Worked great.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

maddog said:


> We use a pack and play for out little guy. Keeps him safe and contained.


We used pack and play on the dinette in our first camper, second camper (quad bunk) i took out one of the bunks to put pack n play crib in its place.

When they got older we used toddler type bed rails

to help keep them in place....

Good luck!!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

We have a plug in sound machine that we use when it's time for the kids to go to bed,
It makes white noise, and is a commercial grade that is used in Psychologist offices and M.D. Offices 
for privacy. It is wonderful!! The kids fall right to sleep with it, and it covers up
most of the other noise. Here is what they look like from Amazon. See link below:

El Web Linko is spanish for The Web Link


----------



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

We had been using a pack & play but he's too big for it. Our couch pulls out and was thinking of rails but how would you attach them to a pull out couch? It has nowhere to slip under.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Our grandsons alway wants to sleep with grandma and grandpa. We're usually in more danger of falling out of bed that they are because both of them are very active in their sleep. Otherwise, the oldest sleeps on the couch and the younger one sleeps on a pad on the floor. I think if you have the drop down dinette that would be ideal since you only have one side to worry about blocking.


----------

